# Hoosier Rutfest



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

I would like to invite everyone to our 1st Annual Hoosier Rutfest!

All Dairy Breeds, All BUCKS
ADGA & AGS sanctioned! TWO Rings!

September 22, 2012
Washington, IN

Forms can be downloaded on our FaceBook page or emailed.
https://www.facebook.com/groups/261943757178398/


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Hope you all have a great time! And nice to see another Hoosier on here  Well I live in KY, but grew up in south central IN


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I sure wish I had some extra cash for showing this year. I'd love to bring my boy and see how he'd do


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I wish I could come to watch! I was just down there on my birthday to watch a Boer goat sale. The facilities are really nice! Sadly, we have other plans for the 22nd. *sigh*


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

If I was closer I would love to go, but IN is a bit too far for us. :laugh: 
Well I hope you have fun.. and that the bucks don't smell too bad. LOL


----------

